

I'm not a VC but.... - Ye-Ha

Full disclosure:  We applied but didnt get selected.<p>Nonetheless, I have had a start-up (failure) before.  And I know a bunch of really smart people and VC's. ;-)<p>If you want to practice on us or if you are coming in from out of town and need a place to stay (I have a killer house), contact me on Twitter.  @BHeard.<p>If I get an overwhelming response, preference will be given to start-ups who's products are synergistic with ours.
======
dstorrs
This is really generous of you, Ye-Ha. Thanks for the offer. We live in NYC
and don't currently intend to come out (we got bounced also), but if we do
come I'll contact you.

------
Ye-Ha
I should have said that this was for YC applicants. Sorry.

